# Wempe News: Flieger collection launched



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

5 new watches will be available from July 2010 on:

Flieger Automatic










ETA 2892-A2 (hacking), added by an inhouse fine adjustment
officially certified chronometer (Glashütte, according to DIN 8319)

38mm case, wr 50 m, ar-coated sapphire crystal

ref.: WM60 0001
retail: 1.275,- Euro

Flieger Automatic XL










Movement: ETA A07.161 (hacking), diameter: 36,6 mm, 16 ½´´´, height: 7,9 mm, 24 jewels, 28.800 b/h, pr: 46 Stunden, officially chronometer certified at Glashütte (DIN 8319)
Strap: Shell-Cordovan, brown, ss buckle

ref. WM60 0002: 
retails for 1.875,- Euro

Flieger Chrono










Movement: Valjoux 7753, chronometer certified in Glashütte, inhouse fine adjustment
Case: ss, 42mm, screwed back, wr to 50m, sapphire crystal, ar coated
Glas: Saphirglas entspiegelt
Strap: Fullcut-croc strap with ss buckle

ref.: WM60 0004
1.975,- Euro

Flieger Chrono XL










ETA A.07.211
45mm
ref.no.: WM60 0005
2.275,- Euro


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

I like the first Flieger! The lettering on the dial makes it really classy: Wempe, Zeitmeister, Glashutte and Chronometer. What is the height of that model?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Top Cat said:


> ... What is the height of that model?...


Not mentioned in the Wempe press release.


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*Like those chronos!*

I wonder if the caseback has the Glashutte observatory engraving on the back. Thanks Mike for the news!


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

On the crown position it shows the 25th hour, or what ? :-d


----------



## suaku (Feb 17, 2008)

Where and how do I buy Wempe watches? Do they sell online like Stowa?


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

suaku said:


> Where and how do I buy Wempe watches? Do they sell online like Stowa?


Google?


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Wempe sells their brand in their stores-- I saw them at the New York City store.


----------



## suaku (Feb 17, 2008)

obsidian said:


> Wempe sells their brand in their stores-- I saw them at the New York City store.


Thanks.


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

I had the opportunity to try the 38mm Wempe Flieger at Wempe London and I was impressed. It looks sharp and the heavily padded croc is beautiful. It makes the watch look more like a dress watch. The watch did however look smaller than 38mm. I placed it next to my Sinn 356 and it looked much smaller than I expected. I know it is thinner but still... It must be the sligtly thick bezel.


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

Hate the date ! ;-)


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm so happy I don't like any of them,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are lovely!


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Everyone, Like the look's of Flieger Automatic 38mm. (WM60001) So much I jumped on the phone and called Wempe in NYC located at 700 Fifth ave at 55th St. Spoke to Thomas Wimmer from the sales department, he stated they have this watch in stock, but they are asking full retail + for this watch ,above the 1275.Euro listed in this thread. Kinda got the feeling after speaking to them, If you want it that bad you will pay whatever we ask. Long story short if they would of sold the watch to me at 1275. euro, plus tax I would of pulled the trigger. Maybe I will just end up with the RGM 107. Regards Steveo|


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wempe sent me an invite today to go and look at them in Bond Street. I don't trust myself to do that...

(and I wouldn't expect one penny off the retail price)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

tribe125 said:


> Wempe sent me an invite today to go and look at them in Bond Street.


I' ll have a look on SAT.


----------



## Xkalifornian (Feb 20, 2009)

Top Cat said:


> I had the opportunity to try the 38mm Wempe Flieger at Wempe London and I was impressed. It looks sharp and the heavily padded croc is beautiful. It makes the watch look more like a dress watch. The watch did however look smaller than 38mm. I placed it next to my Sinn 356 and it looked much smaller than I expected. I know it is thinner but still... It must be the sligtly thick bezel.


It may have appeared to look smaller (than the Sinn) do to the longish lugs?



$teve said:


> Hey Everyone, Like the look's of Flieger Automatic 38mm. (WM60001) So much I jumped on the phone and called Wempe in NYC located at 700 Fifth ave at 55th St. Spoke to Thomas Wimmer from the sales department, he stated they have this watch in stock, but they are asking full retail + for this watch ,above the 1275.Euro listed in this thread. Kinda got the feeling after speaking to them, If you want it that bad you will pay whatever we ask. Long story short if they would of sold the watch to me at 1275. euro, plus tax I would of pulled the trigger. Maybe I will just end up with the RGM 107. Regards Steveo|


1275. Euro is approximately $1616. Wempe in New York is asking about $174. more than MSRP. Are you saying you believe this watch is worth the MSRP but not the extra $174.? 
I guess I'm asking whether the watch is worth either price?


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

I WOULD HATE TO PAY MSRP FOR ANYTHING! Sorry to see this is how some retailers work. As for value of an object in this case a watch. Well
I believe it is OVER PRICED, I like it enough though I purchased it. Do I feel like I "got a great deal" my answer is absolutely not. My exposure to big city, or upscale stores is a complete Zero. Maybe they have a customer base that finds it exceptable to pay full price, Well I don't. As for the $171.00 you mention to me thats approximately 10% of the overall cost of this watch. I work hard for my $$$ and try to receive the BIGGEST BANG for the BUCK I CAN GET. STEVE


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

$teve said:


> I WOULD HATE TO PAY MSRP FOR ANYTHING! Sorry to see this is how some retailers work. As for value of an object in this case a watch. Well
> I believe it is OVER PRICED, I like it enough though I purchased it. Do I feel like I "got a great deal" my answer is absolutely not. My exposure to big city, or upscale stores is a complete Zero. Maybe they have a customer base that finds it exceptable to pay full price, Well I don't. As for the $171.00 you mention to me thats approximately 10% of the overall cost of this watch. I work hard for my $$$ and try to receive the BIGGEST BANG for the BUCK I CAN GET. STEVE


what did they say about discounts? usually you can get 10% to 30% on watches. if anyone knows about Wempe pricing, then please add your experience.


----------



## Matt2006 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good looking watches, but 42mm is too big!  The 38's are a great size, so glad they didn't make them huge as well.


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

The second watch is titled Flieger Automatic XL but the diameter is stated as 36mm and the movement seems to be a quartz. If I am not mistaken there seems to be something wrong. I cannot find anything else on the internet to verify the specifications.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Top Cat,

Mike just gave posted information from the Wempe press release.

The 36.6 mm refers to the case fitting size of the *movement*. The Flieger
Automatic XL external case size is 45 mm. The ETA A07.161 movement is
a self-winding mechanical movement.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for that clarification.


----------



## levinson (Aug 30, 2009)

Top Cat said:


> I had the opportunity to try the 38mm Wempe Flieger at Wempe London and I was impressed. It looks sharp and the heavily padded croc is beautiful. It makes the watch look more like a dress watch. The watch did however look smaller than 38mm. I placed it next to my Sinn 356 and it looked much smaller than I expected. I know it is thinner but still... It must be the sligtly thick bezel.


do you remember what's the lug's width? or what size is the strap? thanks.


----------



## fmattes (Nov 24, 2007)

The Wempe Flieger watches are available now.

Here is the XL Chrono which i bought last week.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Franz,

As you know people have been waiting for the Wempe flieger watches.
Thanks for posting the excellent photos, and enjoy your new watch.
It looks good.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

WTG Franz, Great looking watch all the best with it. Can't wait until I recieve mine.
$teve


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks very sharp, wear it in good health. The toolish look of the chrono pushers is awesome.


----------



## jleating (Sep 23, 2010)

Long time reader, first time poster. Last week I purchased a 42mm Wempe Zeitmeister Aviator at the New York shop for $2750:

WEMPE CHRONOMETERWERKE GLASHÜTTE I/SA

It does have the observatory engraved on the back, to answer the earlier question. I'm very satisfied with the watch and my purchase experience.

I started looking for a good watch when I turned 50 almost two years ago. Wanted something a little different, and discovered German watches. My father brought home a few German time pieces from his service in Germany in WWII, so there's a bit of a personal connection there.

I fell first for the Muhle Glashutte Germanika I Chronograph:

Mühle Glashütte Germanika I Chronograph

But I was frustrated by the lack of distribution in the US. Then two weeks ago I saw an ad in the NYT men's fashion supplement for the Wempe Zeitmeister regular chronometer, which is beautiful too:

WEMPE CHRONOMETERWERKE GLASHÜTTE I/SA

Stopped by the store when I was in NY on business, and saw the Aviator. The guy who helped me said that each store gets four of this model, and there are 21 stores, so there are fewer than 100 made each year.

Had a good chat. A few things I learned: the original Wempe store is in Hamburg, it is the oldest Patek Philippe retailer in the world, and the New York Wempe store, which has been there for 30 years, was the first Wempe store outside Germany. (France, the UK, Austria, and Spain now also have one store each.) They originally manufactured time pieces, then stopped for a number of years and simply operated as a jeweler and watch dealer, then resumed in 2006 when they were able to purchase an old watchmaking factory in Glashutte.

I'm a watch neophyte so I have no idea, but I was a bit surprised that the watch came with a 3 year warranty (i.e., surprised it wasn't longer). Curious how that compares with other brands.

Anyhow, I thought I'd share. I love my new watch -- it is *exactly* what I was looking for.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello,

Congratulations on getting the new Wempe Zeitmeister
Chronograph, and welcome to the German watch forum.

Thank you for reporting on the purchase process. I
guess you have seen the questions about seeing and
purchasing the Wempe Flieger watches in the US.
People will be happy to read the story and learn
how the purchase worked in NY.

I think many German watches come with a two year
warranty, though some warranties may be longer.
For example, the Sinn watches with special
dehumidfying technology have a three year warranty.

If you get a chance we would like to see actual
photos of the Wempe Chronograph.

Enjoy your new watch.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## jleating (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, RT - took me a while to figure out how to upload the images. Attached are:


Face of watch
Back of watch (with observatory)
Watch band (crocodile, handmade in Germany)
Watch crown (with double "w" for Wempe)
Side of watch showing dimple and tool for setting date


Hope this is useful!

Forgot to mention that the crystal is reflective (which you can see in picture 1) and convex (picture 5), which gives the watch (at least to me) a nice, old-fashioned look.


----------

